# Lightroom Mobile smartphone camera support in RAW



## TimPinck (Nov 25, 2016)

I am currently using the iPhone6 and with the latest version of Lightroom Mobile the RAW format is not available. Additional research showed that the iPhone 6s and later did support RAW capture because of the 12MP camera. Android phones with version 5 or above are also able to capture RAW, maybe.

Here is the issue, depending where you look on the Adobe site, it says 12MB or above and also if the smartphone captures RAW it is compatible.  I was thinking that I would up grade to the Moto Z Force Droid with its 21MP camera, but its camera only shoots jpeg.

When using the camera with in Lightroom Mobile does it control whether the capture is in DNG or JPEG independent of the smartphone capture ability?

Adobe gives a process to determine if the smartphone can capture DNG, but this requires you to have the smartphone and Lightroom Mobile installed. Not much help when you are shopping for a new phone to take pictures.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi Tim, welcome to the forum!

Yes, on iPhone, it's a 12MP camera and iOS10. For Android, yes, it's more tricky. This list might help: Camera FV-5 - Current state of manual camera controls


----------

